
Russia Beating U.S. for Race in Global Influence, Pentagon Study Says - atlasunshrugged
https://www.politico.com/story/2019/06/30/pentagon-russia-influence-putin-trump-1535243
======
atlasunshrugged
Link to full Whitepaper
[https://www.politico.com/f/?id=0000016b-a5a1-d241-adff-
fdf90...](https://www.politico.com/f/?id=0000016b-a5a1-d241-adff-fdf908e00001)

